
How to Disprove Quantum Immortality (Without Risking Your Life) - vankessel
https://vankessel.io/disproving-quantum-immortality
======
edwintorok
The link to
[http://qrng.anu.edu.au/index.php](http://qrng.anu.edu.au/index.php) is
interesting

